# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Navio, robotic surgical system, Smith & Nephew plc, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Smith & Nephew plc

Home page - smith-nephew.com/key-products/robotics/navio

----------


## Airicist

Blue Belt Technologies' Navio Surgical System

Published on Nov 11, 2014




> The Navio is a robotic-assisted surgical system indicated for partial knee replacement (unicondylar knee replacement and patellofemoral joint replacement). Navio provides robotic assistance through an advanced computer program that relays precise information about your knee to the robotic tool to aid the surgeon during the procedure. By collecting patient-specific information, boundaries are established for the robotic handpiece so the surgeon can remove the damaged surfaces of your knee, balance your joint, and position the implant with great precision.

----------


## Airicist

NAVIO surgical system animated

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Animated overview video of the NAVIO Surgical System performing partial knee replacement

----------

